
The Crabb Affair - longdefeat
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lionel_Crabb#Crabb_Affair
======
duxup
Lots of bonkers conspiracy theories there. I'm not sure either nation involved
would be interested in a mine or killing someone during a diplomatic mission.

